# Weak hand after long ride



## sprtbiker (May 29, 2008)

2 weekends ago I rode 72 miles and last weekend I rode 83 miles (longest distance I have ever done in a day). After my rides I have been completely exhausted. It is usually close to 100F by the time I finish my rides. 

My issue is that my left hand, particularly the strenght of my fingers, is very weak. In fact, I couldn't even change my gear with my left hand (near the end of my ride). I had to use my right hand. It takes a few days to get back to normal. This can't be normal? My right hand is completely fine after the ride. 

Some other infomation:
1. I wear a camelbak during the ride
2. I measured my arms yesterday and my left arm is shorter by 2 cm than my right. 
3. My left hand does not experience any pain- just weakness

Does anyone know what could cause this?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Is it going numb?

It sounds like your left arm is just slightly shorter than your right, and you are overextending it.

This is going to be ridiculous to ride with, but it's worth a shot to see if it helps at all. Try twisting your bars to the right so that your left arm reaches about 1-2cm LESS than your right. No group rides or races because the alignment will mess with you, but report back to see if this works.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

iliveonnitro said:


> Is it going numb?
> 
> It sounds like your left arm is just slightly shorter than your right, and you are overextending it.
> 
> This is going to be ridiculous to ride with, but it's worth a shot to see if it helps at all. Try twisting your bars to the right so that your left arm reaches about 1-2cm LESS than your right. No group rides or races because the alignment will mess with you, but report back to see if this works.


I totally did not finish reading your post before replying. So your left arm is shorter by 2cm -- make it so your left arm reaches *2cm* less than your right.

Also, I guess I should have said counter-clockwise (from the top). If you're looking from the front, you should turn your bars to the right. Bad explanation, sorry.


----------



## sprtbiker (May 29, 2008)

Your explaination makes a lot of sense. 

But, let me see if I understand you. You want me to turn my bar so basically my bars are no longer perpendicular to my tires? Bar will look like I just crashed my bike? My bar on the right (from front) is a little closer to the saddle than the left? Is this correct? 

I would try this but I only feel this weakness after a very long ride. Most of the rides I do is with a group so don't know if I can make these changes. I wonder if I only wear a glove in my left hand and get the same effect? 

Usually my right hand goes a little numb but I think it is cause I have a death grip on the bars when I ride. Have to tell myself to relax.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Wearing only one glove is going to look a lot wierder than having your bars slightly askew. I don't think anyone would notice the bars unless they were way off.

My left arm is also 2cm shorter than my right. Turning the bars just a little bit, from "might be pointing a little to the right" to "might be pointing a little to the left" (i.e. barely noticeable to me when I am looking for it, and unnoticeable to anyone else) had a huge effect. I wasn't getting the same amount of numbness that you're talking about but it did make what I was getting go away entirely.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

Had similar problem following 12 hr Mtb solo race. Weakness was in little/ring fingers. This is a common hand cycling injury to the ulnar nerve. Mostly due to compression, repetitive stress (vibration, etc).

Some general recommendations:

1) frequent change in hand positions
2) more "upright" position (higher/shorter stem, seat rail position)
3) double wrap bars, silicone bar grips (ESI grips)
4) heard good things about the Specialized BG gloves

My weakness resolved, but it lasted for several weeks. Good luck.


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

*Ulnar nerve impingement?*

I had something similar a few years ago but it was work (not cycling) related - I also have one arm shorter than the other and at one time I had to work in a position where I was leaning on the short arm and hyper-extending the elbow. The result was damage to the ulnar nerve (runs through elbow and helps brain communicate with forearm and hand) and the effect was loss of almost all feeling and strength in my hand (ie couldn't get keys out of my pocket, or pick up a pen). It took visits to neurologists and several months of rest to fix, so I'd suggest you address the problem sooner rather than later.

Sounds like if you have one arm that much shorter than the other you might be doing something similar - hyperextending your elbow to reach the bars and in doing so impinging your ulnar nerve. I'm not a medical doc so this isn't a diagnosis, but it might be a handy clue to what's going on.

I'f I were you I'd take myself to a good bike fitter or a physiotherapist who knows about bike positioning (or you could email someone like Steve Hogg who writes on positioning for cyclingnews.com). Setting your bars on too much of an angle will screw up your your bike's handling and probably lead to other ergonomic problems so my suggestion (ie what I did) is to accommodate your shorter arm by fitting a shorter stem (so you can reach comfortably with your short arm), and fit some barends so you can find a place for your longer arm to sit comfortably while you're riding. Works for me. Doing some stretching of your shoulders, chest, arms and upper back might also improve your reach a little and help you cope with the imbalance.


----------



## monocognizant (Sep 12, 2008)

I had the same problem. I started road riding this year on a donated old Fuji that did not really fit properly. I was getting some tingling in my smaller fingers on both hands but, my left was worse. I ended up riding a century on that bike. I didn't really notice it while riding but, when I got home I could barely use my left hand. It took weeks for it to get back to normal. I went to the doctor who refered me to a nuerologist but, the appointment they gave me was 3 weeks out so, by the time it rolled around, my hand was almost back to normal. I never did go see him. I have since built up another bike with much different dimensions and modern controls. Twice now in a week, I have been on 3 hour rides with no issues. Fit is very important. I asked my docor to write me a script so that my wife would let me buy a new bike but, she said no and that I should just not ride for a while. I think I need a new doctor. :idea:


----------

